# Leveling an area in the yard for a carport



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 18, 2015)

Need some advice.  I just ordered one of those lightweight metal carports, 18'Wx26'D, to park my boat & camper under.  It's going to be open front & rear, and only have half walls (on the upper half) on both sides.  Will be installed in my side yard, in an area that is currently grass.  The area has some grade to it, from front to back (maybe 6" drop) and some from one side to the other (maybe 4").  The area has to be leveled before install.  

I debated a couple of things...either leveling just the path on either side where it will sit on the ground, or the whole area, but need advice on either method.  I know to find level with a line level, but I'm not sure the best way to level up the entire area.  If I do just a 28'long x 2'wide path on each side for the legs, that should be easy enough.  If I want to level the whole thing, is gravel my best bet?  Would I need to frame it in like I'm pouring concrete, or ???

Also, is a Bobcat rental in my future , or will I be alright with a shovel and rake?


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

You can do it with a shovel and rake but it's going to take more fill material than you think just looking at it. I would fill with good compatible dirt and top it off with something like a 57 stone. Level the spot a little wider, maybe a foot wider than your carport and slope out from there. No forms necessary. I would not attempt to level a 2 inch wide spot, it will wash and settle.

Set some batter boards like you would setting concrete forms of you want to get just right


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 18, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> You can do it with a shovel and rake but it's going to take more fill material than you think just looking at it. I would fill with good compatible dirt and top it off with something like a 57 stone. Level the spot a little wider, maybe a foot wider than your carport and slope out from there. No forms necessary. I would not attempt to level a 2 inch wide spot, it will wash and settle.
> 
> Set some batter boards like you would setting concrete forms of you want to get just right



That was supposed to be 2' lol.  Thanks for the advice


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cost a little money but get some 4x6 and trench them in level.  With will leave no exposure on one end and 6" on the other.  Set the runners on the 4x6s and lag bolt them down.

Leave the grass as long as it will grow and until you get some good ruts packed down.  Then throw some gravel in the ruts where they will drain.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't these carports have to be anchored into something to keep them from being blown away by the wind?
Something like anchor footings made of round concrete forms with an anchor stuck in the wet concrete.
Can you use those anchors that just screw into the ground like for a mobile home?


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Don't these carports have to be anchored into something to keep them from being blown away by the wind?
> Something like anchor footings made of round concrete forms with an anchor stuck in the wet concrete.
> Can you use those anchors that just screw into the ground like for a mobile home?



Usually just a 3 or 4 for piece of rebar driven through a hole in the tubing on ground with an L bent at the top


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys.  I think what I'll likely do, if I don't follow Joey's plan of graveling and leveling the entire area, is trench the sides where the sides of the carport will rest.  In those trenches (much like Jimbo suggested, but with blocks), line the length of them with concrete block, on their sides.  This way the rebar can be pounded through and into the ground, but the unit is sitting on a solid/level footing.  Then I can always go fill in the concrete blocks with concrete, thereby further anchoring and securing the carport.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 19, 2015)

All that was done to mine was trenches where the runners sit like you're describing. Eyeballing the spot where I had mine, I thought was pretty good. The installers actually trenched it themselves so it would sit completely flat. Word of advice, tell the installers to leave it about 2" higher on one end so the water will run off and not puddle between the frame trusses.

Carolina Carports did mine. 19X21 ft. A crew showed up and had it done in less than an hour. I was impressed.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Nov 19, 2015)

This is how I did my 24'X38'. I needed to park a 35' fifth wheel and bass boat plus tractor. I leveled a 38' long 1' wide spot on each side, firmly packing the soil. I laid a roll of 8x16" blocks, driving a 2' rebar down in every other block with L shape on rebar. I then poured concrete in the side of block with the rebar. The large carport was set on the blocks and then I bored half inch holes over the empty holes of the blocks in every other block thru the metal runners. I then put lag bolts thru the holes coming up from the bottom, poured the holes full of concrete and left for couple days, came back and put washers and nuts on the lag bolts. Been there for years and haven't settled or moved one inch. It was worth the money and work. I have since enclosed the rear of the building and it serves us very well.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 20, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> All that was done to mine was trenches where the runners sit like you're describing. Eyeballing the spot where I had mine, I thought was pretty good. The installers actually trenched it themselves so it would sit completely flat. Word of advice, tell the installers to leave it about 2" higher on one end so the water will run off and not puddle between the frame trusses.
> 
> Carolina Carports did mine. 19X21 ft. A crew showed up and had it done in less than an hour. I was impressed.



Carolina Carports is who I've ordered through, but they told me the site needs to be leveled when they arrive.  as I said, I'm not far out of level as it is.  I think I'll do the trench deal just where the sides will set.  Good advice on the slight slope to allow water to run off the back.


----------



## 280bst (Nov 20, 2015)

I got one about a month or so ago you said some thing about the legs. On mine the whole thing sits on a metal frame on the ground. where I put mine it had a slight slope which I wanted for drainage. They drove really large spikes @ 3' thru holes already there for that purpose into the ground. Mine is just open on one end it's 12'x22' the slight slope made no difference at all. I just got mine to put stuff in because I was running out of room so I can get more stuff


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2015)

If put crush and run down and level it. It a ground up type of rock that is used for road beds. The more you drive on it the more it packs like concrete.


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mine was similar to what you are describing and the legs have about a foot of adjustment so they had no trouble leveling it. I bought one from a guy that was 2 ft difference from one side to the other and they just cut the legs short on one side lol.


----------

